# 12 week ultrasound and gender prediction



## TTBabyMakes4

I had my 12 week ultrasound yesterday. I asked the tech if she could tell the gender and she said, sometimes....but she is not suppose to tell. Well, she took a look and said that she was pretty sure the baby is a girl as she saw the 3 lines (I saw them briefly on the screen as well). She said of course to not go out telling people as it is still super early and she could be wrong. I have never heard of telling the gender this early. Has anyone else been told the gender at 12 weeks and was it accurate?

BUT much more importantly - the scan went well, all measurements good, hb good, baby active :)


----------



## shellideaks

I had a scan at 13 weeks and the tech looked between the legs. Couldn't really see anything to be honest so I was pretty sure I was having another girl. Went for a gender scan this week and baby is clearly a boy! I think it's too early to tell at that stage, things are still growing.


----------



## kassxox

Yes, I was told girl at 12+2 and was confirmed at 19 weeks :)
I was told that it wasn't 100% that early, but that she would put her money on it.
I think a lot of it has to do with the skill/experience of the sonographer.


----------



## Di1586

Personally i just think its your luck! I wouldn't think too much about it at this stage just enjoy the suspense and find out at your 20 week scan :) x


----------



## Cryssie

I got told girl at 12.6 weeks and she said she's never wrong. I'll have it confirmed on the 20 th of this month.


----------



## Rymel12

At 12 weeks the tech checked and I was told while it's too early to tell for sure, she told me she didn't see any boy parts. Sure enough, I'm having a girl, confirmed at 17.3 weeks and again at 22 weeks. :) I have a friend who was told boy at 12 weeks, and it was. I think boy parts show up sooner.


----------



## megrenade

Rymel12 said:


> At 12 weeks the tech checked and I was told while it's too early to tell for sure, she told me she didn't see any boy parts. Sure enough, I'm having a girl, confirmed at 17.3 weeks and again at 22 weeks. :) I have a friend who was told boy at 12 weeks, and it was. I think boy parts show up sooner.

All babies have "nubs" until 12-14 weeks and then they start developing into a clitorus or a penis, which is why most techs won't tell you until you're 18+ weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Becksta

was told girl today by Sonographer at 13 weeks (today) she explained that its just an educated guess... kinda wishing i hadn't asked now because I know if I go back for later scan and they tell me its changed to a boy ill prob be disappointed!!


----------



## Amwk 2to3

My doctor kept calling it a him at the 13 week scan and so my husband said so your telling me boy.... The doctor said welp no actually I am going to bet it's a girl! He was right it was a girl.... Hoping he can do the same and tell us early this time :).


----------

